# succulent ID



## goldenrose (Feb 4, 2010)

OK I know there's someone out there that's involved in succulents - can you ID this one? The best description is it looks like a pile of sticks, branches are about 3-4" long, yes it's a mottled color of pink & gray/brown, almost reptilian like and has these itty bitty yellow flowers at the tips.
Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2010)

Dead spider with one eye? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2010)

:rollhappy:


SlipperFan said:


> Dead spider with one eye? oke:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 4, 2010)

A long shot...but its conceivably a type of stapeliad, with a very small flower...


----------



## tim (Feb 4, 2010)

It's a ceropegia, related to ceropegia woodii, string-of-hearts. I had one very similar and killed it. At least that's my guess...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 4, 2010)

Rose - it is funny that you have one of these, I just picked up one Saturday. You have _*Euphorbia platyclada*_. Most _Euphorbia_ have a tiny flower with 5 symetrical 'parts' (I don't know the right word), then this tiny flower is surounded by bracts, which are modified leaves. In _E. millii_ it is two red bracts, in _Poinsettia_ it is a whorl of red or colored leaves. I am fairly certain you have *E. platyclada*, one of the Euphorbs that does not have colorful bracts surrounding the flower. Really fun looking dead stick plant. Don't ask me what it needs to stay alive, I have only had mine 5 days and I have not done my homework yet. Let me know what you find out. It is from Africa, or Madegascar, but I don't know more precisely than that.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2010)

Leo's correct.  It's _Euphorbia platyclada_ and it's from Madagascar. Cool plant!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

Fugly plant!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 5, 2010)

:clap::clap: I knew you guys would come through! Brian  you were right! He emailed me that it was in the euphorbia family, but that didn't sound right to me, but this is coming from the one that had it ID'd on ebay several years ago & forgot where she wrote it down! :crazy:

I don't remember exactly where I got it, it wasn't labeled, I'm guessing Geimer's Greenhouse, he has/had alot of different succulents. I can grow it quite easily & cuttings root easily as well. I have it in 50/50 potting soil & sand, so it's a fast draining mix & has a fairly decent root system. It's at the south end of the GH and has no problem handling night time lows of 50-55. In the summer, it has definite growth spurts & in stronger light the pink intensifies.
I like weird & wonderful! Never considered it FUGLY, watch your mail!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

There's a type of crab that looks just like your plant!! oke:


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2010)

NYEric said:


> There's a type of crab that looks just like your plant!! oke:



I've never had crabs 
:rollhappy:

...but goldenrose, I really like it! I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder :wink:


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2010)

Are the flower parts called tepals?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Clark said:


> Are the flower parts called tepals?



Sepals and petals collectively may be called tepals, especially if they are similar in appearance as in a lily. If I remember correctly, In _Euphorbia_ what may appear to be a single flower is really a compound structure of several flowers surrounded by a ring of 5 small bracts called an involucre.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 6, 2010)

Except for that tiny flower it looks like a weird seaweed!


----------



## Clark (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG... that's a total weirdo plant...


----------

